# Bandsaw blade alignment



## Ben Holt (May 19, 2016)

please take a look at this pic. I was under the impression the blade should be in the center. I tried to adjust the table but still no go.


----------



## Kevin (May 19, 2016)

It's a new saw what brand and model. If the blade is properly tensioned and it doesn't have the wrong tires on it my guess is the table is not installed properly.


----------



## JR Custom Calls (May 19, 2016)

Make sure you don't have your guides pushing the blade out. Looks like roller bearings which are easy to accidentally adjust in too far. From the pic it appears the guide is touching the blade, which it shouldn't.


----------



## Ben Holt (May 19, 2016)

Kevin said:


> It's a new saw what brand and model. If the blade is properly tensioned and it doesn't have the wrong tires on it my guess is the table is not installed properly.


Its a new Grizzly G0555P. I believe the blade is properly tensioned. I'll recheck the table installation. I thought there was only one way to put it on.


----------



## Ben Holt (May 19, 2016)

JR Custom Calls said:


> Make sure you don't have your guides pushing the blade out. Looks like roller bearings which are easy to accidentally adjust in too far. From the pic it appears the guide is touching the blade, which it shouldn't.


The guides spin freely, however very close. Tried to follow directions. My first "real" bandsaw.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## JR Custom Calls (May 19, 2016)

Also if you haven't already, make sure you've set up your saw properly. The Snodgrass Bandsaw Clinic on YouTube is great. Old and crappy quality video and audio but well worth the watch.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## TimR (May 19, 2016)

Good suggestions. For me, when all's said and done, you should be able to slip a piece of paper easily between guides and blade on each side, upper and lower, and same goes for the rear most roller guide. Don't want the rollers tight to the blade. 
You should have the rear thrust bearing set so that it just barely comes close to making contact when rotating the blade around. Keep in mind also that not all blades are tensioned the same...uggg, as though this wasn't enough of a chore. Seriously, look up recommendations for the blade you have.


----------



## Ben Holt (May 19, 2016)

This is the blade that came with it. This is the best i could get. Ughh


----------



## Schroedc (May 19, 2016)

Depending on the tolerances in manufacturing, if the wheels are set up correctly, and it's running true, the slight offset of the table may not be able to be adjusted out of it. (My 1960's Rockwell runs a bit right of center) I would recommend reaching out to Grizzly tech support and once you talk to someone email some photos with a ruler to show how much offset and see if this is within tolerances or if there is a bad part. You buy a new machine, take full advantage of their tech support.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Ben Holt (May 19, 2016)

Talked to Grizzly Tech Support. They said, "If it's not touching, you are good to go." LOL I expected a little bit more of an explanation but at least it should be ok.


----------



## Kevin (May 19, 2016)

Ben, use a little shoe goop or some other kind of adhesive under your insert. If you ever run anything through your saw that catches the insert at the end of the cut, it can raise and drag the insert into the blade and ruin it. I went for years running a bandsaw and it never happened, then it happened twice in a few months and I said screw that. Don't epoxy or anything that strong use silicone or something that will offer just enough adhesion to hold the insert down, but allow it to be removed easily when needed. Wipe everything down with acetone prior to applying the adhesive. 

If you're going to do any amount of resawing, and you have the coin to spare, buy a carbide blade. I swear you'll be spoiled for life. I am using a Resaw King from Laguna and LOVE IT!

Reactions: Like 1 | Great Post 1


----------



## gman2431 (May 19, 2016)

JR Custom Calls said:


> Make sure you don't have your guides pushing the blade out. Looks like roller bearings which are easy to accidentally adjust in too far. From the pic it appears the guide is touching the blade, which it shouldn't.



Isn't that the thrust bearing we are seeing in the pic ? Unless I'm missing something? 

Sucks to have happen on a new saw. If it's setup properly a new insert made to the saw would hide all that if you wanted to. They are super easy to make. 

I agree on staying on grizzly tho about it... They are normally good with stuff so who knows maybe you got a bad one on the phone?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Jim Beam (May 19, 2016)

Bummer. I have that same band saw but the blade run dead center. I'll go with a previous poster and say make sure none of the guide bearings are not contacting the blade.


----------



## Schroedc (May 19, 2016)

Also, depending on how much the tires compress as you run it the blade may move to the left a bit. After I put new tires on mine the blade moved right of center because the tires didn't have 50 years of compression on them.....

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Sprung (May 19, 2016)

I ditched the metal insert for mine (it's collecting dust somewhere - but where, I don't know) for these as my metal insert was all chewed up when I got it, presumably from numerous different contacts with the blade. I quite like them and they are pretty snug - about a snap fit - into the table on my 70 year old Delta 14" bandsaw. I'd consider looking to see if someone might make these for your new Grizzly, or if any of the ones made are compatible with it. It's especially nice if you're cutting small pieces as it provides less of a chance of something getting stuck in the insert opening. Plus, if it would ever come loose, it's a whole lot less dangerous than metal. (Though I really like Kevin's idea about the little bit of adhesive to hold the insert in place and am going to have to file that idea away for future use.)

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## TimR (May 19, 2016)

The other option if your insert is loose...place on a anvil or other hard flat surface and strike with the 'peening' end of a ballpeen hammer in the area I circled. The idea is to literally make the sides expand out. Do it a little at a time till you get a good fit. Mine has to be tapped off from underneath, but never wants to come loose. If you really mess it up...these are standard sized and can be replaced cheap. Likewise, you can also get ones made of plastic (Carter perhaps...).
Rockler and others have them too... http://www.carterproducts.com/band-saw-products/bandsaw-table-inserts

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## JR Custom Calls (May 19, 2016)

gman2431 said:


> Isn't that the thrust bearing we are seeing in the pic ? Unless I'm missing something?


On my phone, it looked like roller guides... but now that I'm on a computer, I see that it's the thrust bearing. Oh well, same applies lol

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Mike1950 (May 19, 2016)

TimR said:


> View attachment 104549 The other option if your insert is loose...place on a anvil or other hard flat surface and strike with the 'peening' end of a ballpeen hammer in the area I circled. The idea is to literally make the sides expand out. Do it a little at a time till you get a good fit. Mine has to be tapped off from underneath, but never wants to come loose. If you really mess it up...these are standard sized and can be replaced cheap. Likewise, you can also get ones made of plastic (Carter perhaps...).
> Rockler and others have them too... http://www.carterproducts.com/band-saw-products/bandsaw-table-inserts



My jet was offset with stock aluminum one. I replace with plastic to have more of a zero clearance One. Looks alright to me

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2


----------



## Tony (May 19, 2016)

I'm with @Sprung and @Mike1950. I bought some plastic ones years ago and can't be happier with them. The zero clearance is really nice to avoid having thin cutoffs get stuck between the blade and the bottom guides or bearings. Tony

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Ben Holt (May 20, 2016)

I can't seem to find any zero clearance inserts for this grizzly model. Any suggestions?


----------



## Mike1950 (May 20, 2016)

Ben Holt said:


> I can't seem to find any zero clearance inserts for this grizzly model. Any suggestions?


 
Size-Diameter and a picture of edge.


----------



## Ben Holt (May 20, 2016)

Mike1950 said:


> Size-Diameter and a picture of edge.


I'll get the measurement an pics tomorrow. I found some for delta and jet but that's all.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Tony (May 20, 2016)

http://www.ptreeusa.com/bandsaw_inserts.htm

Check your measurements against these. Tony

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Mike1950 (May 20, 2016)

Tony said:


> http://www.ptreeusa.com/bandsaw_inserts.htm
> 
> Check your measurements against these. Tony


That is where I buy mine.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Kevin (May 21, 2016)

Different topic but I've never liked the sideways thrust bearing arrangement. No way it doesn't cause more friction IMO. My stock guide system uses a sideways thrust bearing.

Reactions: Agree 3


----------



## gman2431 (May 21, 2016)

Kevin said:


> Different topic but I've never liked the sideways thrust bearing arrangement. No way it doesn't cause more friction IMO. My stock guide system uses a sideways thrust bearing.



I've also always wondered why it doesn't run on edge.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Kevin (May 21, 2016)

gman2431 said:


> I've also always wondered why it doesn't run on edge.



Yeah, because it's obvious that the blade is not "running" against the bearing - it is scraping! I've never understood how the design got past the first engineer. Oh, it was design BY an engineer.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Tony (May 22, 2016)

That has never made sense to me either. I'm not an engineer, just a dumb ole boy I guess.


----------



## Schroedc (May 22, 2016)

Tony said:


> That has never made sense to me either. I'm not an engineer, just a dumb ole boy I guess.



It always seemed weird to run a side load on a bearing since that isn't what it was designed for. I ended up finding a set of the Carter roller guides for my Rockwell cheap. Love them.


----------



## Tony (May 22, 2016)

Schroedc said:


> It always seemed weird to run a side load on a bearing since that isn't what it was designed for. I ended up finding a set of the Carter roller guides for my Rockwell cheap. Love them.



I keep looking for some for mine, I think we have the same model Rockwell.


----------



## Schroedc (May 22, 2016)

Tony said:


> I keep looking for some for mine, I think we have the same model Rockwell.



I keep waiting for more sets to show up at Rockler Burnsville in the clearance section since I know a lot of guys here have them. If any more do show up I'll be sure to buy them. I think my set ended up being under 50 IIRC...


----------



## Tony (May 22, 2016)

The closest Rockler to me is 4 hours away. If you do find one I would happily buy it from you. Tony


----------



## Mike1950 (May 22, 2016)

Tony said:


> The closest Rockler to me is 4 hours away. If you do find one I would happily buy it from you. Tony


http://www.ebay.com/itm/An-Incredib...0569048?hash=item3d18e38558:g:XYAAAOSw2GlXIon

this seller on ebay has these for top


----------



## Sprung (May 22, 2016)

Schroedc said:


> I keep waiting for more sets to show up at Rockler Burnsville in the clearance section since I know a lot of guys here have them. If any more do show up I'll be sure to buy them. I think my set ended up being under 50 IIRC...



Yeah, I know I've looked for them having more the couple times I've been in there since you scored some. Of course, I need them for the hex post...



Mike1950 said:


> http://www.ebay.com/itm/An-Incredib...0569048?hash=item3d18e38558:g:XYAAAOSw2GlXIon
> 
> this seller on ebay has these for top



Mike, do you know anyone who has these? I like the price and would love to upgrade the guides for mine to the Carter, or something similar. (This would be good timing for me too, since my thrust bearings are officially shot and in need of replacement - was going to order some today.)


----------



## Mike1950 (May 22, 2016)

Sprung said:


> Yeah, I know I've looked for them having more the couple times I've been in there since you scored some. Of course, I need them for the hex post...
> 
> 
> 
> Mike, do you know anyone who has these? I like the price and would love to upgrade the guides for mine to the Carter, or something similar. (This would be good timing for me too, since my thrust bearings are officially shot and in need of replacement - was going to order some today.)



I do not know anyone who has tried them. I know @Kevin has some kind of upgrade to his saw

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Kevin (May 22, 2016)

I have the Carter guides on mine. I lost a little height clearance but it was worth it.


----------



## Tony (May 22, 2016)

Sprung said:


> Yeah, I know I've looked for them having more the couple times I've been in there since you scored some. Of course, I need them for the hex post...
> 
> 
> 
> Mike, do you know anyone who has these? I like the price and would love to upgrade the guides for mine to the Carter, or something similar. (This would be good timing for me too, since my thrust bearings are officially shot and in need of replacement - was going to order some today.)



I'm just leery of getting these without knowing anything about them. The Carter ones I would be comfortable getting, these are unknown to me. If anybody has them please let us know. Tony

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Kevin (May 22, 2016)

They look well designed and well made to me. At that price and with a 30 day money back - hard to go wrong.


----------

